# What is a "Chase me Charlie" SJ class?



## little_flea (5 June 2009)

Sorry, I am from Sweden and we don't have it there and my new instructor said I should consider doing one at the weekend show - I understand it is some type of high-jump/puissance thingie - but is it just the one fence? What type of fence(s)?


----------



## Kal (5 June 2009)

Normally it's just one upright fence with a ground line pole and just one pole on the fence thats starts of small and gets bigger with each round. If you have the pole down or refuse then your out. The last one left wins.


----------



## flyingfeet (5 June 2009)

So what's the one called when its barrels and they take them away so jump gets narrower not higher??


----------



## Santa_Claus (5 June 2009)

Hi entirely depends on the venue as to amount of fences, often just one but can be two. If two normally an upright and a spread fence, if one again depends on venue but normally an upright.  (if two they tend to call them two fence challeneg rather than a chase me charlie so would expect to have 1!)

For class itself everyone goes into ring at same time and takes it in turns to jump the fence. those that jump clear stay in fence is put up and you jump it again. Keeps going until last one to remain clear declared winner or last few declared joint winners.


----------



## Kal (5 June 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
So what's the one called when its barrels and they take them away so jump gets narrower not higher?? 

[/ QUOTE ]

 Barrel jumping


----------



## marmalade76 (5 June 2009)

Barrel jumping.


----------



## little_flea (5 June 2009)

Thanks guys. Unless I can get a placing pole to help me I think it is unwise for me to take part as I am so rusty I can't always see a good stride and I don't want to crucify my poor horse at our first competition by coming in on a dodgy stride to a big fence... 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I assume the fences would end up being quite big? It is only an unaff. trailblazers show, the biggest class is just 95cm, but still - a single fence is a different thing so might end up big.


----------



## Kal (5 June 2009)

You do normally get a ground pole, but best to check when your there.

Height depends on whos there really, it could get to about 3'3'' unaff or sometimes upto 4ft.


----------



## TinselRider (5 June 2009)

The last one I took part in ended up just short of 4'3"


----------



## marmalade76 (5 June 2009)

It would depend on the horses in the class. If there is a couple who will keep going up then it could get quite big. Ive seen chase me charlies go over 5ft and some have finished at 3ft.


----------



## Nats_uk (5 June 2009)

You do normally get a ground pole as most people wouldn't like jumping an upright without a ground line especially at an unaff. local show.

Height will completely depend on the level that take part. My avatar is B doing a Chase me Charlie - he came 2nd on 4ft 1. The class ran again last year (I didn't take part) and I think it finished on about 3'6.


----------



## Tnavas (5 June 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
So what's the one called when its barrels and they take them away so jump gets narrower not higher?? 

[/ QUOTE ]

We used to call it bucket elimination as they used buckets!

Chase me Charlie is usually one jump that gets higher and wider each round.

All the riders are in the ring at the same time and go over the jump one after the other. If you hit, knock down or refuse then you are out. After each person has gone over the fence then it is put up another hole. Some shows will also make the fence a spread as well as higher. 

It's a great class to get a reluctant horse jumping as they tend to follow the one in front. Also good for nervous riders too - you get caught up in the excitement! Won a class once at 5'3'' with a 6' spread.


----------



## little_flea (5 June 2009)

I don't need a ground pole, I need a placing pole!


----------



## Jambo (5 June 2009)

Little Flea is talking about a placing pole, not a ground line. I think you're very wise in not taking part, this sort of class can so easily ruin a good horse. xx


----------



## Jul (5 June 2009)

I haven't done one for aaaages, but last time I did - years ago - it was just one fence, an ascending spread, and it went up to 4'4 (about 1m30). Another time was just an upright and we had to stop when we got to the top of their wings, which was also 4'4. Both were riding club type unaff shows.

If you're not sure, may be best not to do it and just do a 'normal' class. You could always see how you feel on the day?


----------



## Kal (5 June 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I don't need a ground pole, I need a placing pole!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Oh sorry  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 No, they won't have a placing pole


----------



## little_flea (5 June 2009)

My horse would be perfect for it, but not me, and not for our first competition. I think I'll just do the 95cm instead, that's the kind of height I can't crucify my poor horse at with terrible riding!


----------



## Nats_uk (5 June 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I don't need a ground pole, I need a placing pole!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Doh! Teach me to read a post properly!!
I haven't ever seen a Chase me Charlie class with a placing pole to be honest - would be difficult if you had small ponies and big horses, also not sure on the "safety" aspect of having a loose pole on the floor in a competition (you know what some H&amp;S type people are like!)


----------



## Santa_Claus (5 June 2009)

Barrell Jumping


----------



## little_flea (5 June 2009)

Haha, I didn't really expect it to have a placing pole... 

I have only jumped this horse twice so I do think it would be a very bad idea to take part (as I still ride like a muppet)!


----------



## mik (5 June 2009)

Gosh, chase me charlie, what memories that evokes, we used to consider it part of the gymkhana, its was usually a tad chaotic.


----------



## Kal (5 June 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Gosh, chase me charlie, what memories that evokes, we used to consider it part of the gymkhana, its was usually a tad chaotic. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I think it is still chaotic


----------



## mik (5 June 2009)

I loved gymkhanas, 12.2 welsh monster did too. bending races whooopeee


----------



## Zebedee (5 June 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
So what's the one called when its barrels and they take them away so jump gets narrower not higher?? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Elimination jumping. When I used to do it it went on forever, as loads of ponies could jump a single (5 gallon) drum, quite a few could also do a double of single cans, &amp; in extreme cases a double of two cans on top of each other !!
It was very popular because the ponies didn't have to jump very high, &amp; everyone could get hold of a few drums, so was very easy to practice at home !!


----------



## Kal (5 June 2009)

All my poines were totally insane and lunatics, they were useless at jumping (or that could have been i was useless) but they were fast at gymkanas. I had quite a good aim at throwing the potato into the bucket, i had to because if i got off i could't get back on again


----------



## mik (5 June 2009)

I could never do anything involving aiming (still cant), flag races, potato races, useless, pony would stand calmly by the cone as i struggled, (no reins, both hands on the flag) to put the flag in, ponies flying past and everyone yelling. If it went in she was off like a shot, faster than a tornado. She was the bees' knees. Brilliant pony.


----------



## liliro1 (5 June 2009)

We always called it "roll out the barrel"

I had a 12.1 games pony who was fab at all of these..... and even positioned himself to help you vault on!

Funnily enough my 15.2 isnt so keen for me to vault on to him lol


----------



## Rhiann0n (5 June 2009)

It used to be called "Roll out the Barrel" at my local riding club


----------



## teapot (5 June 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
So what's the one called when its barrels and they take them away so jump gets narrower not higher?? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Barrel/block elimination


----------



## meardsall_millie (5 June 2009)

When I was a kid (many, many years ago 
	
	
		
		
	


	




) I jumped 5'2" on my 14.1hh jumping pony in a Chase me Charlie comp.  He was awesome!!


----------

